# login.conf defaults to russian and it takes effects



## jronald (Jul 14, 2019)

/etc/login.conf

```
#
# Russian Users Accounts. Setup proper environment variables.
#
russian|Russian Users Accounts:\
:charset=UTF-8:\
:lang=ru_RU.UTF-8:\
:tc=default:
```

Some applications display in Russian by default, for example: ibus config dialog, vlc.
I commented the lines above and reboot, the applications still displays in Russian.
How to let the applications display in English?
Thanks


----------



## jronald (Jul 15, 2019)

getopt said:


> You most probably have edited the file not having taken care of a proper closing of a section *above* the Russian section. Termination of a section is a colon at the end of a line (not ending with a backslash).


This is original.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 15, 2019)

This is not the default, it's an _example_. It's not even active until you add the class to a user.



jronald said:


> Some applications display in Russian by default, for example: ibus config dialog, vlc.


That's probably your own locale(8) settings. Or you added your user to the aforementioned class. Either way, the class exists but doesn't do anything until you assign it somewhere.


----------



## jronald (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes, I installed FreeBSD 12 in another computer, the applications display in English instead of Russian.
I'll check, thanks.


----------

